# worldwideglamour.com



## rachel1980 (May 4, 2005)

hello all, my name is Rachel and I am both a model and photographer. I recently joined www.worldwideglamour.com as a model (i think the site looks great!) and have already gained work from it, but now to the point! They contacted me to recommend a photographer as they are going to start a photographers listing with 1 or 2 recommended for each city/state in the uk, usa, canada and australia (and others worldwide). There will be a 100 charge for each photographer but as there will only be a small number in each place then there should be plenty of new work to be gained? As I am sure that there are many experienced photographers out there, please let me know what you think? I would really appreciate some advice on this matter.

Thanks

R XOX


----------

